# Can someone verify these fish please?



## Chip1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

I recently bought a few cichlids and was told what they were however with being new to the hobby and the not so easy to remember names I am not 100% sure what they are and would like to verify so that I am learning accurately. Any help would be appreciated.


Polit?


Johanni?


O. Lithobate?


????


Ahli?

I hope that the pictures show I am also new to this forum and sorry if some are blurry these fish wont sit still!!


----------



## Chip1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

So I noticed that I marked what I thought they were wrong Picture 1 I have Polit and I am not sure what it is and picture 4 is the polit.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok here are my guesses

Fish 1: Looks to to be part or maybe all Cobalt blue zebra. The blackish fins and the elongated body make it look off to me.

Fish 2: Looks to be fish from the johanni complex, but may be a mix of a couple

Fish 3: I think this is a hybrid. The body and especially the face/jaw look like Sc, fryeri, however the spots shouldnt be there

Fish 4: This poor fish looks in rough shape. It does appear to be Ps. polit, but I'd like to see more pics when it recovers.

Fish 5: This is mostly if not all Sc, fryeri - ahli is not the correct name for this fish but commonly used in the hobby.

I would give these fish a month and then repost pics again and we should have a better idea then.


----------



## Chip1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for the reply! Trying to learn as much as I can!
All pics were taken when we got them home!
Here is a pic of the polit the next day I think he looks a bit more comfortable



Could Pic 1 be a Flavus? Thats what I was told it was.

I was told that the following fish was a red top



Once again thanks for the reply!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pic is not a flavus, agree with Ryan.

The last fish is not a red top. Some Iceberg Sci. fryeri show those spots very young, but if they keep them, it is often a sign of hybridization. It is either a fryeri, or fryeri hybrid.


----------



## Chip1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info. 
Dont know if I like having so many hybrids however finding fish local has proven harder than one might think...
Maybe I need to order online...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes that polit looks much better. Did he get beat up in the bag or something?


----------



## Chip1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just a quick update The fish from pic 1 in my original post now looks like this



And the fish from pic 3 that everyone agreed was a hybrid of a fryeri now looks something like this


----------

